# How to hook up your home theater



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Little over the top but still, classic.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty kewl, someone should put this in the Home Theater Forum.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's pretty amazing the construction and even the themes that go into some home theater systems.

I saw a Star Trek themed Media Room once. It looked kinda like the bridge of the Enterprise (TOS). :grin:

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> I saw a Star Trek themed Media Room once. It looked kinda like the bridge of the Enterprise (TOS). :grin:
> 
> Mike


Probably Gary Reighn's Theater. I saw it over at AVS for the first time a few years ago.

There's another one that Dennis Erksine built for someone that's put together from actual set pieces.

But my favorite themed theater of all time has to be the Nautilus Screening room. Here's a few shots:










































The complete build thread that really gives an appreciation to all the detail can be found HERE.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Grr the video was pulled!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hummer1823 said:


> Grr the video was pulled!


Yup... :eek2::eek2::eek2:

Those theme theaters are fun at first, but I know 2 people who built them, only to change them 2-3 years later, because they became "sick of the same thing all the time".

Over the years, I've personally seen about 100 dedicated home theaters, of which about 1 in 5 had "theme"s...they are neat to see for sure.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Perhaps this would be a good substitute?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Draconis....that's the guide I used.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Draconis said:


> Perhaps this would be a good substitute?


:lol: This actually helps answer some of my HT questions i was having. :grin:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Perhaps this would be a good substitute?


Thats pretty funny, that reminded me of a couple friends


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Perhaps this would be a good substitute?


Another one that's been removed!


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cholly said:


> Another one that's been removed!


 Youtube!


----------

